# Putin: "Era dominata degli USA è finita."



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2022)

Discorso di Vladimir Putin:

"Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.
Le sanzioni contro la Russia sono folli e sconsiderate, il loro scopo è schiacciare l'economia della Federazione russa ma non non hanno funzionato. I politici europei hanno già causato con le loro stesse mani seri danni alla propria economia, vedi l'altro tasso di inflazione nella Ue che sta colpendo il suo stesso business. La colpa di questa situazione è nella politica sanzionatoria che ora colpisce la Russia ma potrebbe colpire in futuro qualunque altro Paese".


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Giugno 2022)

a me pare proprio che sto tizio ci stia perculando tutti come biden & co....


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Vladimir Putin:
> 
> "Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.
> Le sanzioni contro la Russia sono folli e sconsiderate, il loro scopo è schiacciare l'economia della Federazione russa ma non non hanno funzionato. I politici europei hanno già causato con le loro stesse mani seri danni alla propria economia, vedi l'altro tasso di inflazione nella Ue che sta colpendo il suo stesso business. La colpa di questa situazione è nella politica sanzionatoria che ora colpisce la Russia ma potrebbe colpire in futuro qualunque altro Paese".


non fosse un pazzo sanguinario, non potrei dargli torto.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Vladimir Putin:
> 
> "Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.
> Le sanzioni contro la Russia sono folli e sconsiderate, il loro scopo è schiacciare l'economia della Federazione russa ma non non hanno funzionato. I politici europei hanno già causato con le loro stesse mani seri danni alla propria economia, vedi l'altro tasso di inflazione nella Ue che sta colpendo il suo stesso business. La colpa di questa situazione è nella politica sanzionatoria che ora colpisce la Russia ma potrebbe colpire in futuro qualunque altro Paese".


Magari è tutto in bluff.

Ma in tanti abbiamo "profetizzato" che è giunta l' ora della ribellione del mondo "orientale".

Queste uscite di Putin ( come detto, se non bluffa) non possono che essere tacitamente concordate con la Cina e probabilmente pure l' India.
Non è accettabile il modo, ma non hanno nemmeno torto, ma ci passano a causa del modus operandi.

Con buona pace dei sovrazionalisti pacifisti, o si va a caxxo duro oppure dobbiamo accettare un declino del nostro livello di benessere ancora più marcato di quello che è già in atto ( io sono dispostissimo a farlo, parere personalissimo, sono ampiamente cosciente che viviamo un po' troppo sopra la media per durare per sempre)

Comunque c'è un' altra dichiarazione a mio avviso FONDAMENTALE non riportata.

Lukashenko ( presidente Bielorussia) ha detto: "Noi non vogliamo entrare in guerra, ma l' occidente ci sta obbligando, la Polonia vuole conquistare l' Ucraina occidentale per accerchiarci"

Detto questo, spero sia tutto un bluff, altrimenti noi stiamo qui a perder tempo con i mazzi di fiori e qualche arma degli anni 80' venduta all' Ucraina, mentre quelli che vogliono farci il culo minacciano, pianificano e si preparano.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Vladimir Putin:
> 
> "Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.
> Le sanzioni contro la Russia sono folli e sconsiderate, il loro scopo è schiacciare l'economia della Federazione russa ma non non hanno funzionato. I politici europei hanno già causato con le loro stesse mani seri danni alla propria economia, vedi l'altro tasso di inflazione nella Ue che sta colpendo il suo stesso business. La colpa di questa situazione è nella politica sanzionatoria che ora colpisce la Russia ma potrebbe colpire in futuro qualunque altro Paese".



Tutti quelli che lo ritengono un pazzo forse ora capiranno che Putin è un dittatore senza scrupoli ma con un preciso disegno politico, non un pazzo.


----------



## Marilson (17 Giugno 2022)

Gli Stati Uniti sono quel paese che attualmente minacciano singole aziende o banche di stati terzi se fanno transazioni con la Russia di qualsivoglia tipo. Questo e' il livello di influenza che hanno nel mondo, hanno stritolato una nazione come Cuba per oltre 60 anni negandogli ogni qualsivoglia desiderio di sviluppo e progresso.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Vladimir Putin:
> 
> "Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.
> Le sanzioni contro la Russia sono folli e sconsiderate, il loro scopo è schiacciare l'economia della Federazione russa ma non non hanno funzionato. I politici europei hanno già causato con le loro stesse mani seri danni alla propria economia, vedi l'altro tasso di inflazione nella Ue che sta colpendo il suo stesso business. La colpa di questa situazione è nella politica sanzionatoria che ora colpisce la Russia ma potrebbe colpire in futuro qualunque altro Paese".


Parole sagge e lungimiranti da parte di un uomo che condannerà il proprio Paese a farsi tenere per le palle dalla Cina.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Gli Stati Uniti sono quel paese che attualmente minacciano singole aziende o banche di stati terzi se fanno transazioni con la Russia di qualsivoglia tipo. Questo e' il livello di influenza che hanno nel mondo, hanno stritolato una nazione come Cuba per oltre 60 anni negandogli ogni qualsivoglia desiderio di sviluppo e progresso.


Verissimo.

Ma profondamente utopico credere che via gli USA, non verranno sostituiti.

Il mondo che leggo sempre sognare qui dentro, in perfetto equilibrio, non esisterà ancora per decenni o secoli, o millenni, o addirittura mai.

Si avrà solo quando ci sarà un governo mondiale.

Ma via gli amerikani, ci sarà magari un mangiaKani.

Poi per carità, sono scelte, se qualcuno pensa che sia meglio stare sotto l' influenza Cinese, o Russa o Indiana o Africana ( un giorno) piuttosto che Americana, è legittimamente libero di desiderarlo.

Nel mio immaginario l' Europa poteva essere quella che dettava legge o diventare una superpotenza, ma siamo lontani anni e anni luce, quindi metto da parte il sogno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (17 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Parole sagge e lungimiranti da parte di un uomo che condannerà il proprio Paese a farsi tenere per le palle dalla Cina.


Dissero quelli che si faranno macellare per gli interessi dell'America.. anche questa volta il campo da battaglia sarà Europa.. urrà!!!


----------



## Davidoff (17 Giugno 2022)

Io non sono troppo convinto che un mondo a trazione russo-cinese sarebbe migliore della pax americana, quanto meno per noi europei che contiamo come il due di coppe e abbiamo la Russia dietro casa. La realtà è che il benessere e la ricchezza vanno conquistati e difesi da chi te li vuole togliere, è utopia pensare al mondo ideale dove tutti si aiutano e la guerra non esiste, d'altronde l'UE attuale campa solo di ideologia, è una linea di pensiero che viene di conseguenza.


----------



## Maurizio91 (17 Giugno 2022)

Che palle, siamo ancora all'era delle tribù che si scannano per il territorio. Ma che palle



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> 
> Ma profondamente utopico credere che via gli USA, non verranno sostituiti.
> 
> ...


Spugnettarsi su queste dichiarazioni anti-Usa significa ignorare volutamente cosa sia la Cina. Forse bisogna provare sulla propria pelle il lockdown vissuto dagli abitanti di Shanghai.

E quello che veniamo a sapere è solo una parte della realtà cinese.
Non c'è solo il temporaneo problema del covid, ci sono condizioni di lavoro, qualità della vita, diritti (sul lavoro, sulla malattia, sussistenza economica, etc).

E a me gli Stati Uniti fanno schifo e ribrezzo sotto vari punti di vista.


----------



## Riccardo88 (17 Giugno 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Che palle, siamo ancora all'era delle tribù che si scannano per il territorio. Ma che palle
> 
> 
> Spugnettarsi su queste dichiarazioni anti-Usa significa ignorare volutamente cosa sia la Cina. Forse bisogna provare sulla propria pelle il lockdown vissuto dagli abitanti di Shanghai.
> ...


Penso che quelli che godono ad un nuovo ordine mondiale guidato da ruski e mangiacani non ci sono, se non qualche comunista vecchio stampo o qualcuno che con i musi gialli ci campa di lavoro.
La maggioranza di chi vuole fare cadere gli Usa invece crede che una volta caduti gli Usa saremo 'liberi', quando invece staremo sotto i ruski, che a loro volta staranno sotto i mangiacani.
Un bel mondo governato da comunisti, musulmani, africani, con i ruski a fare test atomici ogni volta che qualcosa non gli va a genio.
Bello


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (17 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Vladimir Putin:
> 
> "Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.



Mi ricorda molto l'intervento di Gothmog nel Signore degli Anelli  







Ma che ne sapete voi che sarete tutti fan di harry potter


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Penso che quelli che godono ad un nuovo ordine mondiale guidato da ruski e mangiacani non ci sono, se non qualche comunista vecchio stampo o qualcuno che con i musi gialli ci campa di lavoro.
> La maggioranza di chi vuole fare cadere gli Usa invece crede che una volta caduti gli Usa saremo 'liberi', quando invece staremo sotto i ruski, che a loro volta staranno sotto i mangiacani.
> Un bel mondo governato da comunisti, musulmani, africani, con i ruski a fare test atomici ogni volta che qualcosa non gli va a genio.
> Bello


Bei tempi quando c'era Traiano


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> non fosse un pazzo sanguinario, non potrei dargli torto.



Non è un pazzo. Dargli del pazzo serve solo a sminuire quella che è una strategia politica contro gli USA. In tale “guerra” non è solo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è un pazzo. Dargli del pazzo serve solo a sminuire quella che è una strategia politica contro gli USA. In tale “guerra” non è solo.



Confondi stupido con pazzo.

È intelligente, ma comunque pazzo.

Da pazzi fare una guerra nel 2022, non siamo più nel 900 dove un sacco di gente faceva fatica a mettere il pane in tavola e il 90% era analfabeta.

Oggi, c è solo da perdere con una guerra, per tutti quanti.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Confondi stupido con pazzo.
> 
> È intelligente, ma comunque pazzo.
> 
> ...


Bè una guerra è un affare per tanti altrimenti non vedresti gli Usa in giro per il mondo ad alimentarle, sostenerle e di quando in quando combatterle. Se tu o altri siete ancora convinti che Putin sia pazzo alzo le mani ma non scordiamo mai che per stare più di 20 anni al potere in una nazione come la Russia ci vuole pelo d' acciaio sullo stomaco.


----------



## Devil man (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> 
> Ma profondamente utopico credere che via gli USA, non verranno sostituiti.
> 
> ...


Quale sogno Europeo metti da parte ? Il vaccino e mascherina ad oltranza ? Il chip nella mano? Una Drag Queen in ogni scuola, oppure mangiare insetti ?

Quali di queste cose sono fondamentali per "L'Europa e l'America" al momento..


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Confondi stupido con pazzo.
> 
> È intelligente, ma comunque pazzo.
> 
> ...



Continuare a definirlo pazzo può far comodo a chi non vuole vedere la realtà. È un dittatore sanguinario ma, per me, pazzo non lo è non lo è per nulla. 
Se ha iniziato una guerra nel 2022 ha i suoi motivi che non necessariamente devono essere compresi o comprensibili per noi.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè una guerra è un affare per tanti altrimenti non vedresti gli Usa in giro per il mondo ad alimentarle, sostenerle e di quando in quando combatterle. Se tu o altri siete ancora convinti che Putin sia pazzo alzo le mani ma non scordiamo mai che per stare più di 20 anni al potere in una nazione come la Russia ci vuole pelo d' acciaio sullo stomaco.



Pelo d' acciaio, oppure istinto omicida, far ammazzare chi ti è contro, oppure farli arrestatare, il tutto condito da una manipolazione monodirezionale dell'informazione.

Comunque non contesto, chiunque può ammirarlo e volere la stessa cosa per il proprio paese.

È tutto legittimo finché c' è coerenza, ci mancherebbe altro.

L'importante è non incensare Putin solo per fare un dispetto ai sinistroidi.

C'è pieno


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Pelo d' acciaio, oppure istinto omicida, far ammazzare chi ti è contro, oppure farli arrestatare, il tutto condito da una manipolazione monodirezionale dell'informazione.
> 
> Comunque non contesto, chiunque può ammirarlo e volere la stessa cosa per il proprio paese.
> 
> ...


No guarda, io non voglio Putin a casa mia. Può restare comodo al Cremlino, per quanto mi riguardaE non faccio dispetto ai sinistroidi perché è gente che con le loro idee si fa male da sola. Quando dico che per governare un paese come la Russia ci vuole il pelo d' acciaio sullo stomaco intendo dire che Putin è non solo intelligente ma anche lucido. Perché avete a che fare con gli oligarchi, gli apparati di pubblica sicurezza russi e gli oppositori politici sono cose che fai solo se sei determinato, astuto e feroce.


----------



## Raryof (17 Giugno 2022)

Cominciamo a ragionare da Italia e non da paese commissariato da 4 burocrati filo americani poi vediamo se da neutrale non hai vantaggi ad osservare lo scontro tra grandi potenze che collasseranno per la supremazia mondiale (del nulla)mentre si fanno la guerra.
Un'Italia fuori dall'€ starebbe vivendo un periodo d'oro e avrebbe recuperato quanto perso molto prima (semplicemente perché saremmo stati molto più competitivi al di fuori dell'€ che ci ha bruciato e distrutto l'economia), invece all'interno di un sistema morto e autocastrante il destino dell'Italia sono chiacchiere o perdite di tempo, il godersi le emergenze, il presente, i paroloni, il green, per seguire vecchi che godono per la propria posizione di decisori mondiali usando il gregge per portarsi avanti, facendo credere alla popolazione di essere protetta da un organismo buono che ti dà pure i soldi (i tuoi), solo per farti sopravvivere o incatenarti all'interno dello stesso fino al collasso della tua economia.
L'€ senza Italia non sarebbe mai nato ma noi siamo stati quel paese che, entrando senza farsi domande, hanno deciso di dare corda ad altri paesi che come noi ci hanno solo perso (infatti facendo entrare economie inferiori si sono dispersi i fondi), la Francia ci ha solo perso (grazie Mitterrand) e ha fatto un favore alla Germania che ha dei paesi satelliti come Paesi Bassi, Belgio che con con le politiche interne italiane non hanno mai centrato nulla, da un momento all'altro ci siamo ficcati dentro un grande bordello filo germanico con gente dalle parti di Bruxelles che ci scriveva l'agenda.
Usa o Cina? io dico fuori dall'UE che in qualche modo non ha il peso politico per creare un unico organismo, serio, capace di non essere schiavo di paesi artificiali come Usa o Cina, i primi importatori seriali di europei e i secondi riciclatori scemi che poi hanno copiato il mondo intero, demograficamente il destino è già scritto e io avrei preferito non essere commissariato da chi mi impone sanzioni ridicole solo per propaganda.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> No guarda, io non voglio Putin a casa mia. Può restare comodo al Cremlino, per quanto mi riguardaE non faccio dispetto ai sinistroidi perché è gente che con le loro idee si fa male da sola. Quando dico che per governare un paese come la Russia ci vuole il pelo d' acciaio sullo stomaco intendo dire che Putin è non solo intelligente ma anche lucido. Perché avete a che fare con gli oligarchi, gli apparati di pubblica sicurezza russi e gli oppositori politici sono cose che fai solo se sei determinato, astuto e feroce.



Assolutamente lucido e intelligente, ma non vuol dire che non sia "pazzo"

Pazzo può essere anche uno disposto a sacrificare l' intero pianeta solo per il suo ego, ad esempio


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente lucido e intelligente, ma non vuol dire che non sia "pazzo"
> 
> Pazzo può essere anche uno disposto a sacrificare l' intero pianeta solo per il suo ego, ad esempio


Non sacrifica assolutamente niente. Il suo è un rischio calcolato e che alla fine paghera'.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non sacrifica assolutamente niente. Il suo è un rischio calcolato e che alla fine paghera'.



Esatto. Chi ci sta rimettendo pesantemente per seguire le politiche di altri è la UE.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Non sacrifica assolutamente niente. Il suo è un rischio calcolato e che alla fine paghera'.



Glielo auguro 

In fondo minaccia solo di nuclearizzare chi prova ad ostacolarlo, finché non troverà uno più "pazzo" di lui, molto probabilmente come dici tu "alla fine pagherà"

Il giorno in cui incontrerà un altro Putin, poi ci risentiamo, e probabilmente avrai cambiato idea sul suo modo di fare.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è un pazzo. Dargli del pazzo serve solo a sminuire quella che è una strategia politica contro gli USA. In tale “guerra” non è solo.


il bello della lingua italiana è che può essere interpretata in tanti modi. 
Ci scrissi la tesina della maturità sulla follia, l'atomica e il nazifascismo, per me il confine è molto sottile.
Per non farti inquarzare però te lo dico in un altro modo, Putin non ha problemi neurologici, e quindi siamo d'accordo nel fatto che non sia un pazzo in quel senso, ma uno che commette crimini scientemente


----------



## galianivatene (17 Giugno 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Che palle, siamo ancora all'era delle tribù che si scannano per il territorio. Ma che palle
> 
> 
> Spugnettarsi su queste dichiarazioni anti-Usa significa ignorare volutamente cosa sia la Cina. Forse bisogna provare sulla propria pelle il lockdown vissuto dagli abitanti di Shanghai.
> ...


presente: il lockdown di Shanghai è stato durissimo, due mesi, e lo è stato per altri sicuramente più che per me, ma non troppo diverso dal lockdown che pure ho vissuto in Italia tra Marzo e Maggio 2020.

Questo senza nulla togliere al tuo discorso. Ma occorrerebbe una analisi più articolata. 

Io, dalla mia prospettiva personale, ho visto negli ultimi 2 anni in Cina aumentare la mia copertura pensionistica (60 anni per uomini, 55 anni per le donne) e sanitaria, diminuzione delle tasse (iva dal 16 al 13%) e sgravi fiscali per affitto, figli minori, e persino per i miei genitori ultra sessantenni in Italia. .

Certamente io sono un caso privilegiato rispetto alla media, ma descrivere la Cina come un Paese fabbrica-lager è quantomeno riduttivo. 

La Cina è un Paese molto discutibile per molti aspetti, se volete possiamo parlarne in serenità, ma va analizzato nella sua complessità, e soprattutto in trend, essendo un Paese ancora per buona parte sottosviluppato. 

Sicuri che le condizioni di vita nel meridione in Italia (lo dico da meridionale) siano complessivamente migliori della “pancia” di alcuni Paesi cosiddetti sottosviluppati? 

Non lo dico per propagandare la Cina, ma per mettere in questione alcuni assunti sulla nostra realtà, che diamo troppo per scontati…


----------



## Blu71 (17 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il bello della lingua italiana è che può essere interpretata in tanti modi.
> Ci scrissi la tesina della maturità sulla follia, l'atomica e il nazifascismo, per me il confine è molto sottile.
> Per non farti inquarzare però te lo dico in un altro modo, Putin non ha problemi neurologici, e quindi siamo d'accordo nel fatto che non sia un pazzo in quel senso, ma uno che commette crimini scientemente



Putin commette i crimini che commette ogni dittatore.

Altri fanno lo stesso nascondendosi dietro esportazione di democrazia…


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il bello della lingua italiana è che può essere interpretata in tanti modi.
> Ci scrissi la tesina della maturità sulla follia, l'atomica e il nazifascismo, per me il confine è molto sottile.
> Per non farti inquarzare però te lo dico in un altro modo, Putin non ha problemi neurologici, e quindi siamo d'accordo nel fatto che non sia un pazzo in quel senso, ma uno che commette crimini scientemente



Denazifizza e libera il donbaaassshhh


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin commette i crimini che commette ogni dittatore.
> 
> Altri fanno lo stesso nascondendosi dietro esportazione di democrazia…


certo, infatti volevo scrivere che anche Bidet è un pazzo per me, in quel caso con problemi neurologici.
Così come altri prima di lui, o assassini nostrani.
Pazzi anche quelli che ci stanno portando al fosso economicamente.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

Gli date del pazzo solo perché ha attaccato l'Ucraina.

Se attaccava la Turchia magari prendeva degli applausi.

Lui ha attaccato dove qualcosa gli dava fastidio.

Poi qualcuno ci sta convincendo che il fastidio è nostro.


----------



## galianivatene (17 Giugno 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Penso che quelli che godono ad un nuovo ordine mondiale guidato da ruski e mangiacani non ci sono, se non qualche comunista vecchio stampo o qualcuno che con i musi gialli ci campa di lavoro.
> La maggioranza di chi vuole fare cadere gli Usa invece crede che una volta caduti gli Usa saremo 'liberi', quando invece staremo sotto i ruski, che a loro volta staranno sotto i mangiacani.
> Un bel mondo governato da comunisti, musulmani, africani, con i ruski a fare test atomici ogni volta che qualcosa non gli va a genio.
> Bello


guarda, per quanto mi riguarda, l’auspicio di un mondo multipolare non passa attraverso il tifo ideologico, simpatie razziali, o preferenze culinarie particolari.

Semplicemente, io sarei per una Europa libera, ben auto-difesa, autonoma, e federale (a livello regionale, più che nazionale), che decide per i propri interessi quando, e su quali questioni, stare con gli Usa, con i Russi, o con chicchessia.

Gli altri facessero come vogliono.

Un mondo multipolare è premessa di maggiore stabilità rispetto ad un mondo a trazione unipolare come quello post-89.


----------



## Djici (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari è tutto in bluff.
> 
> Ma in tanti abbiamo "profetizzato" che è giunta l' ora della ribellione del mondo "orientale".
> 
> ...


E dal day 1 che lo ripetiamo che non e una questione di Ucraina, Nato, UE, missili troppo vicini, guerra da quasi un decennio nel est del ucraina, aiutare i russofoni...

Eppure c'è gente che non ne vuole sentire...

Per me si può forse addirittura dire che siamo in una situazione peggiore di una "semplice guerra mondiale" come le abbiamo vissute.
La divisione sarà totale tra i pochi paesi che hanno benessere e tutti quelli che non ci stanno ad avere una vita di melma in confronto a noi.
Putin ha sdoganato tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E dal day 1 che lo ripetiamo che non e una questione di Ucraina, Nato, UE, missili troppo vicini, guerra da quasi un decennio nel est del ucraina, aiutare i russofoni...
> 
> Eppure c'è gente che non ne vuole sentire...
> 
> ...



Concordo.
Come ho detto comunque, spero solo sia un bluff clamoroso.

Altrimenti prepariamoci ad un decennio complicato, o peggio.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> guarda, per quanto mi riguarda, l’auspicio di un mondo multipolare non passa attraverso il tifo ideologico, simpatie razziali, o preferenze culinarie particolari.
> 
> Semplicemente, io sarei per una Europa libera, ben auto-difesa, autonoma, e federale (a livello regionale, più che nazionale), che decide per i propri interessi quando, e su quali questioni, stare con gli Usa, con i Russi, o con chicchessia.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente d'accordo.

Ma purtroppo viviamo in un'epoca dove devi per forza schierarti, a detta di molti.

E se non sei con loro, sei contro di loro. L'astensione e il pensiero autonomo, frutto di riflessione, non è ammesso.

Non ci si arriva proprio a capirla che parecchia gente vorrebbe stare schierata solo con se stessa, senza danneggiare i propri interessi.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> guarda, per quanto mi riguarda, l’auspicio di un mondo multipolare non passa attraverso il tifo ideologico, simpatie razziali, o preferenze culinarie particolari.
> 
> Semplicemente, io sarei per una Europa libera, ben auto-difesa, autonoma, e federale (a livello regionale, più che nazionale), che decide per i propri interessi quando, e su quali questioni, stare con gli Usa, con i Russi, o con chicchessia.
> 
> ...


hai descritto un sogno


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> guarda, per quanto mi riguarda, l’auspicio di un mondo multipolare non passa attraverso il tifo ideologico, simpatie razziali, o preferenze culinarie particolari.
> 
> Semplicemente, io sarei per una Europa libera, ben auto-difesa, autonoma, e federale (a livello regionale, più che nazionale), che decide per i propri interessi quando, e su quali questioni, stare con gli Usa, con i Russi, o con chicchessia.
> 
> ...



Ragionamento giustissimo.

Ma siamo nel 2022.

Semplicemente non puoi farti gli "affari tuoi" nel mondo moderno.

Il mondo è interconnesso e da qualche parte si deve arrivare a compromessi.

A meno di rinunciare a tante cose della vita di oggi.

Ma se vuoi benzina per le auto, materiali per la tecnologia di oggi, se vuoi la plastica, se vuoi l' alluminio per le lattine, e bla bla bla, devi chiedere a qualcuno fuori dalla tua cerchia, e da la cominciano affari, dipendenze, compromessi, interessi....e sopratutto problemi.

Come hai ben detto, un Europa superpotenza è anche fra i miei desideri.

Ma come fai, se ad ogni elezione, in ogni paese, c è sempre quello contro l' Europa che se vince le elezioni e sale al potere non sai più cosa potrà accadere?

Come.metti centinaia di miliardi di euro sulla difesa (esempio) se poi magari fra 5 anni, in Francia o Germania o Italia può andare al potere uno che magari è contro l' Ue?


----------



## galianivatene (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragionamento giustissimo.
> 
> Ma siamo nel 2022.
> 
> ...


mi sono espresso forse male: non vorrei appartenere ad una Parte che cerca di schivare i problemi, ma che semplicemente metta al primo posto in agenda il proprio interesse nazionale/regionale/comunitario, e si posizioni diplomaticamente di conseguenza, senza patti di sangue ormai anacronistici, e sicuramente asimmetrici.

Difficilmente penso questa Parte possa essere l’Italia, penso una Europa unita, politica e federale possa servire allo scopo.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> mi sono espresso forse male: non vorrei appartenere ad una Parte che cerca di schivare i problemi, ma che semplicemente metta al primo posto in agenda il proprio interesse nazionale/regionale/comunitario, e si posizioni diplomaticamente di conseguenza, senza patti di sangue ormai anacronistici, e sicuramente asimmetrici.



Concordo, ma leggi l' ultima parte del mio messaggio (che ho aggiunto post tua lettura).
E dimmi come si può fare.. io non vedo soluzioni a breve.
Facciamo abbastanza ridere la questione che ho provato a sottoporti, probabilmente le altre superpotenze di nascosto ci ridono dietro.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragionamento giustissimo.
> 
> Ma siamo nel 2022.
> 
> ...


Gia con mangiarane e salsiccie ci scanniamo per i soli mondiali di calcio, pensa se ci dobbiamo mettere pure i turchi o altra gentaglia


----------



## galianivatene (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo, ma leggi l' ultima parte del mio messaggio (che ho aggiunto post tua lettura).
> E dimmi come si può fare.. io non vedo soluzioni a breve.
> Facciamo abbastanza ridere la questione che ho provato a sottoporti, probabilmente le altre superpotenze di nascosto ci ridono dietro.


già, è ad oggi utopia.

Perciò parlavo -utopia per utopia- di una Europa delle Regioni (teorizzata da pochi) più che delle nazioni.

Un federalismo siffatto sarebbe più facilmente attuabile e gestibile, così come le cooperazioni territoriali (la Sardegna magari ha più da spartire con le Canarie che con la Lombardia, facendo un esempio cieco a caso).

Utopia, comunque.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragionamento giustissimo.
> 
> Ma siamo nel 2022.
> 
> ...



Non stiamo dicendo che facciamo gli eremiti e tiriamo su dei muri tutt'intorno al paese isolandoci.

Si cerca di COLLABORARE, guardando bene di NON FARSI COMANDARE DAGLI ALTRI, per i quali si vede pure il tifo cieco, sfrenato e autolesionista.

Non è cosa difficile metterla in pratica, se si hanno le idee chiare e buona fede.

Entriamo nell'Euro? Sì, se ci conviene e conviene a tutti, altrimenti arrivederci.

Prendiamo i migranti? Sì, se li prendono tutti e risulta una cosa buona e positiva, senza fare del lago di Garda un lago di piscio.

Aiutiamo l'Ucraina? Sì, se non moriamo di freddo il prossimo inverno ed evitiamo di riattivare le centrali a carbonella, salvo poi latrare di green comprando le auto elettriche dai cinesi inquinatori #1.

Quanti milioni di volte va scritto che fino a 30 anni fa ce la cavavamo tutto sommato bene nonostante qualche problema, ed ora andiamo in difficoltà emergenziale alla prima cavolata?

Non dovevamo rinunciare a niente.

L'unica emergenza che ho visto in vita mia prima di questa puttanata europeista/globalista/progressista/pandemica è stato l'austerity anni '70, e sono andati in difficoltà tutti, non solo noi.


----------



## Rivera10 (17 Giugno 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Glielo auguro
> 
> In fondo minaccia solo di nuclearizzare chi prova ad ostacolarlo, finché non troverà uno più "pazzo" di lui, molto probabilmente come dici tu "alla fine pagherà"
> 
> Il giorno in cui incontrerà un altro Putin, poi ci risentiamo, e probabilmente avrai cambiato idea sul suo modo di fare.


Bè Sleepy Joe non mi pare che ci vada tanto leggero nemmeno lui con le minacceIntanto Putin vincerà questa guerra, la UE finirà di castrarsi senza il gas russo e nonno Biden non verrà più rieletto nemmeno alla riunione di condominio. Forse prima o poi Putin incontrerà un suo omologo che gli darà filo da torcere ma con questi attori contro non c'è partita.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Bè Sleepy Joe non mi pare che ci vada tanto leggero nemmeno lui con le minacceIntanto Putin vincerà questa guerra, la UE finirà di castrarsi senza il gas russo e nonno Biden non verrà più rieletto nemmeno alla riunione di condominio. Forse prima o poi Putin incontrerà un suo omologo che gli darà filo da torcere ma con questi attori contro non c'è partita.



Per la nostra incolumità, spero non ci sia partita.

Se domani si alza un qualcuno con la frustrazioni di Putin, specialmente ad occidente, Putin è sicuramente finito, e tutti noi altri con altissima probabilità.

Non è difficile opporsi a Putin, basta avere l' intelligenza (non dico più pazzia o vi offendete) di mettere a rischio tutto il pianeta.

PS: il "vi offendete" non è provocatorio.
Quella specie di venerazione verso Putin che si respira in Italia, la trovo molto comprensibile, è un personaggio che mi è sempre interessato da molto prima della Guerra.
Il 60% degli italiani ha venerato persino gente col QI di Salvini per anni o Renzie qualche anno prima, è un balzo in avanti.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Giugno 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Dissero quelli che si faranno macellare per gli interessi dell'America*.. anche questa volta il campo da battaglia sarà Europa.. urrà!!!


Ma magari fosse così, sposerei appieno tesi alternative
Quelli col culo a terra sono i Russi e gli Europei, l'America c'entra relativamente questa volta


----------



## Blu71 (18 Giugno 2022)

Da Kiev: i negoziati potrebbero riprendere a fine agosto dopo nostra controffensiva.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Zelensky su Telegram: Non daremo via il sud a nessuno. 
Zelensky ha aggiunto di aver parlato con le truppe e la polizia durante la visita a Mykolaiv e Odessa e che il loro umore è fiducioso e non c'è dubbio nei loro occhi che l'Ucraina vincerà la guerra contro gli invasori russi.


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2022)

*Stoltenberg:*

*"Non diminuire gli aiuti militari ed economici all'Ucraina.*

*I costi di aumenti di gas, elettricità, carburante, cibo e altri consumi sono nulla rispetto agli sforzi ucraini con Putin"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2022)

*Medevev: "L'Ucraina sarà valutata per decenni prima dell'ingresso in UE. Pertanto, la vera scadenza è la metà del secolo. Non prima.
E se anche l'Ue sparisse per allora? Mi viene da pensare a quale scandalo, a quali sacrifici sono stati fatti sull'altare dell'adesione all'Ue e a quale inganno delle aspettative degli ucraini infelici? Per non portare sfortuna..."*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:*
> 
> *"Non diminuire gli aiuti militari ed economici all'Ucraina.*
> 
> *I costi di aumenti di gas, elettricità, carburante, cibo e altri consumi sono nulla rispetto agli sforzi ucraini con Putin"*



Facile parlare dei sacrifici degli altri.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:*
> 
> *"Non diminuire gli aiuti militari ed economici all'Ucraina.*
> 
> *I costi di aumenti di gas, carburante, cibo e altri consumi sono nulla rispetto agli sforzi ucraini con Putin"*


Non e che cambio opinione.
Sono sempre stato contro la Russia e con l'Ucraina che e il paese invaso.
Ed e vero quello che dice Stoltenberg.
Noi paghiamo di più. Loro si giocano la pelle.
Ma quello che non dice e che se le cose dovessero continuare a lungo allora sarà difficile trovare un ucraino ancora vivo... E sarà difficile trovare europei che non sono in mezzo alla via.
Insomma se si deve fare il necessario per fare smettere tutto questo che lo facciano.
Ma presto.
Non so cosa vadano ad immaginare per uscire da questa situazione. Ma non può essere un piano su 4 o 5 anni.
Se bisogna aiutarli per respingere i russi allora che lo facciano per bene... Se si deve negoziare allora che lo facciano come si deve.
Non vorrei una capitolazione, ma se pensano tutti che e la migliore situazione (io non lo credo) allora che lo facciano.

Piano piano si sta parlando sempre meno della guerra e dei suoi effetti.
Ormai siamo nella nuova realtà e sembra normale a tutti che un paese vada ad invadere un altro... Che ci siano morti ogni giorno... Che il gas costi 5 volte il prezzo... Che la benzina sia sopra i 2 euro... Che tutti i materiali abbiano avuto un aumento che va dal 50 al 300%.

E va bene.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Medevev: "L'Ucraina sarà valutata per decenni prima dell'ingresso in UE. Pertanto, la vera scadenza è la metà del secolo. Non prima.
> E se anche l'Ue sparisse per allora? Mi viene da pensare a quale scandalo, a quali sacrifici sono stati fatti sull'altare dell'adesione all'Ue e a quale inganno delle aspettative degli ucraini infelici? Per non portare sfortuna..."*



Sentendo lui viene quasi da augurare lunga vita a Putin.


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2022)

*ministero Difesa russo:

"Dal 24 febbraio abbiamo messo in salvo dall'Ucraina 307mila bambini e in totale 1.936.000 persone"*


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sentendo lui viene quasi da augurare lunga vita a Putin.


Se dobbiamo fare fuori Putin sarebbe un bene iniziare con questo prima di passare a Mad Vlad


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare fuori Putin sarebbe un bene iniziare con questo prima di passare a Mad Vlad



Per come stanno le cose nessuno ci assicura che non emergano figure pure peggiori.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per come stanno le cose nessuno ci assicura che non emergano figure pure peggiori.


Ovviamente.
Ma sarebbe rimanere con la moglie che ti picchia perché magari la prossima fa pure peggio


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ovviamente.
> Ma sarebbe rimanere con la moglie che ti picchia perché magari la prossima fa pure peggio



Se sai che la prossima è armata e spara forse rimani


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se sai che la prossima è armata e spara forse rimani


Dai che un po' di polonio e non se ne parla più


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2022)

*Rai News, capo esercito britannico: "**“Siamo la generazione che deve preparare l'esercito a combattere ancora una volta in Europa. Sono il primo capo di stato maggiore dal 1941 a prendere il comando dell'esercito all'ombra di una guerra di terra in Europa che coinvolge una potenza continentale. La persistente minaccia dalla Russia mostra che siamo entrati in una nuova era di insicurezza. È mio unico dovere rendere il nostro esercito il più letale ed efficace possibile. Il momento è adesso e l'opportunità è da cogliere."*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Dai che un po' di polonio e non se ne parla più



Questo mi consola  

In ogni caso, per me, Usa ed Ue dovrebbero “consigliare” a Zelensky di trattare subito perché non credo che potrà mai riprendere i territori persi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Rai News, capo esercito britannico: "**“Siamo la generazione che deve preparare l'esercito a combattere ancora una volta in Europa. Sono il primo capo di stato maggiore dal 1941 a prendere il comando dell'esercito all'ombra di una guerra di terra in Europa che coinvolge una potenza continentale. La persistente minaccia dalla Russia mostra che siamo entrati in una nuova era di insicurezza. È mio unico dovere rendere il nostro esercito il più letale ed efficace possibile. Il momento è adesso e l'opportunità è da cogliere.*



Tutte dichiarazioni che mirano alla pace


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2022)

*The Guardian:

"Tante famiglie ucraine fuggite dalla guerra sono rimaste senza un tetto in Regno Unito
Almeno 480 famiglie con figli e 180 single hanno compilato i moduli per senzatetto"*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg:*
> 
> *"Non diminuire gli aiuti militari ed economici all'Ucraina.*
> 
> *I costi di aumenti di gas, elettricità, carburante, cibo e altri consumi sono nulla rispetto agli sforzi ucraini con Putin"*


ma voglio vedere come farà a durare anni senza mandare truppe. Porazzi quelli che si sono messi nelle mani di sti pazzi.


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2022)

la Lituania sta giocando con il fuoco creando problemi ai treni da e per Kaliningrad
i tre paeselli baltici continuano a fare sbruffonate pensando di avere i fratelloni dietro a proteggerli
devono stare cauti, mai dare per certo qualcosa che non è mai avvenuto anche se scritto un pezzo di carta...


----------



## __king george__ (19 Giugno 2022)

ma Medvedev non era quello che in un fuorioneda anni fa disse che gli alieni esistevano e anche babbo natale? vi ricordate?


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2022)

*Vice ministro Difesa ucraino:*

*"Abbiamo già perso il 50% dei nostri armamenti, l'Occidente supplisce al 10/15%"*


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Giugno 2022)

State facendo il funerale agli USA senza l'oste... Anche questo sarà un secolo americano, Russia e Cina sono spacciate da tempo.
Al massimo l'India potrebbe combinare qualcosa


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2022)

*ministero Economia tedesco:*
*
"Per ridurre il consumo di gas è necessario utilizzarne meno per generare elettricità. 
Invece, le centrali elettriche a carbone dovranno essere utilizzate di più"


Ammettono la sconfitta i Verdi sul blocco dell'addio al carbone gradualmente entro 2030 deciso dai governi Merkel:
*
*"È una decisione amara, ma è essenziale per ridurre i consumi di gas"*


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministero Economia tedesco:*
> 
> *"Per ridurre il consumo di gas è necessario utilizzarne meno per generare elettricità.
> Invece, le centrali elettriche a carbone dovranno essere utilizzate di più"
> ...


ci siamo mangiati economia e buoni propositi da Marzo ad adesso


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (19 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma magari fosse così, sposerei appieno tesi alternative
> Quelli col culo a terra sono i Russi e gli Europei, l'America c'entra relativamente questa volta


Stai sbagliando.. tra il voler rimanere i dominatori per altri 100 anni (impossibile) e inflazione che li sta affossando.. adesso non basta più il dollaro a funzione planetaria per fargli stare tranquilli.. come abbiamo ben visto


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *The Guardian:
> 
> "Tante famiglie ucraine fuggite dalla guerra sono rimaste senza un tetto in Regno Unito
> Almeno 480 famiglie con figli e 180 single hanno compilato i moduli per senzatetto"*



Sfuggite alla guerra ma non all‘egoismo della GB.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *The Guardian:
> 
> "Tante famiglie ucraine fuggite dalla guerra sono rimaste senza un tetto in Regno Unito
> Almeno 480 famiglie con figli e 180 single hanno compilato i moduli per senzatetto"*


questi li porteranno in Ruanda, prima ancora delle risorse


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> questi li porteranno in Ruanda, prima ancora delle risorse



A noi invece di fare accordi del genere non ci passa minimamente per l'anticamera del cervello.
del resto noi siamo per i diritti umani,mica si possono "trasferire" a forza le persone che non vogliono........
Però ce ne freghiamo altamente se coloro che accogliamo sono assassini,stupratori,ladri,cannibali o indaisti.


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutte dichiarazioni che mirano alla pace


Hai ragione queste dichiarazioni non mirano alla pace.
Però per par condicio devi comunque ammettere che le dichiarazioni dei russi non mirano nemmeno quelle alla pace.
E mica puoi rispondere amore e pace a qualcuno che parla di distruggerti.

Lo ripeto. Se avessimo mostrato i denti prima del invasione non sarebbe successo nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione queste dichiarazioni non mirano alla pace.
> Però per par condicio devi comunque ammettere che le dichiarazioni dei russi non mirano nemmeno quelle alla pace.
> E mica puoi rispondere amore e pace a qualcuno che parla di distruggerti.
> 
> Lo ripeto. Se avessimo mostrato i denti prima del invasione non sarebbe successo nulla.



Onestamente non saprei dirti se prima dell’invasione sarebbe stato meglio mostrare i denti o cercare di trattare con Putin senza arrivare allo scontro.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A noi invece di fare accordi del genere non ci passa minimamente per l'anticamera del cervello.
> del resto noi siamo per i diritti umani,mica si possono "trasferire" a forza le persone che non vogliono........
> Però ce ne freghiamo altamente se coloro che accogliamo sono assassini,stupratori,ladri,cannibali o indaisti.



Con chi dovremmo fare accordi? Il Ruanda siamo noi


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non saprei dirti se prima dell’invasione sarebbe stato meglio mostrare i denti o cercare di trattare con Putin senza arrivare allo scontro.


Ma.cosa vuoi trattare? Il problema non e l'Ucraina. Non e la nato o l'UE.
Il problema che non vogliono rimanere sotto dominazione mondiale degli Usa.
Lo hanno detto e spiegato loro stessi che quello che vogliono e ribaltare la dominazione. Anzi Medvedev addirittura he detto che vuole distruggerci...

Si poteva pure regalare tutta l'Ucraina... Non cambiava nulla al loro piano a lungo termine.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Medevev: "L'Ucraina sarà valutata per decenni prima dell'ingresso in UE. Pertanto, la vera scadenza è la metà del secolo. Non prima.
> E se anche l'Ue sparisse per allora? Mi viene da pensare a quale scandalo, a quali sacrifici sono stati fatti sull'altare dell'adesione all'Ue e a quale inganno delle aspettative degli ucraini infelici? Per non portare sfortuna..."*



America, Cina e Russia, non vedono l' ora di vedere disintegrata questa fragilissima UE

Un vero peccato non sia possibile costruire una roba davvero coesa.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non e che cambio opinione.
> Sono sempre stato contro la Russia e con l'Ucraina che e il paese invaso.
> Ed e vero quello che dice Stoltenberg.
> Noi paghiamo di più. Loro si giocano la pelle.
> ...



Purtroppo la situazione inizia a schiarirsi.

È sempre più evidente che la Russia non sia stata cosi stupida da orchestrare tutto ciò per denazificare e liberare il Donbass.

Hanno mire "imperiali", le motivazioni sono decine e ne abbiamo parlato fin troppo anche qui, non serve ripetersi.

Possiamo lagnarci quanto vogliamo, ma il problema c è, è grosso e non possiamo fare finta non ci sia.
Ignorarlo non la trovo la strategia migliore.

È complessa la questione, come sempre, credo che anche le soluzioni non potranno essere "su misura" all' interesse del singolo.
Se poi qualcuno vuole illudersi, faccia pure.
Abbastanza utopico comunque.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la Lituania sta giocando con il fuoco creando problemi ai treni da e per Kaliningrad
> i tre paeselli baltici continuano a fare sbruffonate pensando di avere i fratelloni dietro a proteggerli
> devono stare cauti, mai dare per certo qualcosa che non è mai avvenuto anche se scritto un pezzo di carta...



Ma come mai giustifichi ogni nefandezza russa, ma ti inalberi per un treno bloccato da parte della Lituania?

Va che siamo strani forte.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Per Zelensky i raid russi aumenteranno la prossima settimana.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per Zelensky i raid russi aumenteranno la prossima settimana.


Ma ancora la Russia non è fallita?
Quanto ci mettono oh…


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Ma ancora la Russia non è fallita?*
> Quanto ci mettono oh…



Non leggono la stampa occidentale perciò non sanno che devono fallire


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non leggono la stampa occidentale perciò non sanno che devono fallire


Ah ecco 
E non li avvisa nessuno. Noi siamo pieni di tecnici che fanno previsioni “azzeccatissime”


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah ecco
> E non li avvisa nessuno. Noi siamo pieni di tecnici che fanno previsioni “azzeccatissime”



GlI espertoni hanno previsto quello che gli hanno detto di prevedere.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> GlI espertoni hanno previsto quello che gli hanno detto di prevedere.


E i missili? Li hanno finiti?
Il meraviglioso esercito ucraino ha vinto?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E i missili? Li hanno finiti?
> *Il meraviglioso esercito ucraino ha vinto? *



Certo, si è aggiudicato parecchi mesi di guerra pagata.


----------



## Andris (20 Giugno 2022)

*Peskov, portavoce Cremlino*

*"La decisione della Lituania è difatti senza precedenti. 
Vìola ogni regola possibile. 
Capiamo che deriva dalla decisione dell'Unione Europea di estendere le sanzioni al transito delle merci.*
*Crediamo anche che sia illegale"*


----------



## Andris (20 Giugno 2022)

*Ministro Esteri tedesco:

"Diamo il benvenuto alla raccomandazione della Commissione sull'Ucraina e la Moldavia, questo è un momento storico e tutti devono domandarsi che cosa succederà se prendiamo le decisioni sbagliate: l'Europa cresce sempre nei momenti difficili e noi siamo a favore anche di lanciare un messaggio a Balcani occidentali, aprendo subito i negoziati di adesione con la Nord Macedonia e l'Albania"*


alla fine il progetto criminale vedrà tutti in Europa tranne Bielorussia e Russia...senza Erdogan metteranno pure la Turchia
per Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia, Kossovo è ancora presto e non possono forzare


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora la Russia non è fallita?
> Quanto ci mettono oh…


Io aspetto ancora il fallimento del Regno Unito dopo non essere entrato nella magnifica europa


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Io aspetto ancora il fallimento del Regno Unito dopo non essere entrato nella magnifica europa


Allora aspettiamo dai


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Giugno 2022)

Beh dai facciamo un po' di antipropaganda Ruska (Sembra radio Donetsk certe volte).

Il CEO della Sberbank (Banca piu grande della Russia) smentisce Putin quasi in diretta. 
"La Russia ci metterà 10 anni a riprendersi dalle sanzioni. PIL a -7% nel 2022 e -10% nel 2023".
Sempre allo stesso convegno, di fronte al Putler, il presidente del Kazakistan risponde alla domanda se il Donbass debba essere riconosciuto con la risposta "No, altrimenti avremmo 200 nuovi paesi e 200 nuove guerre in giro per il mondo". Il tutto mentre il Putler visibilmente confuso viene ripreso con le dita dentro il naso. 

Forza Ruski, in 24 ore Kiev e vostra! 

E finiti in gran parte i missili ad alta precisione (quelli alimentati da tecnologie occidentali) da settimane i temibilissimi ruski stanno usando razzi e munizioni "unguided", che colpiscono spesso a caso aree urbane.
Mostrato un video di un drone Rusko che doveva riprendere il bombardamento di un aeroporto, una ventina di colpi sparati, alcune case intorno all'aeroporto colpite, il resto nei campi, l'aeroporto appena sfiorato.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma ancora la Russia non è fallita?
> Quanto ci mettono oh…


Recessione tra l'8 ed il 10% (previsione della Banca centrale russa) nel '22; tu ridi, ma i cittadini russi probabilmente un pò meno...

In default non ci andranno di sicuro, li terranno in vita per le palle i Cinesi e qualche altro paese asiatico di contorno. Gli amici di Pechino saranno gli unici che veramente trarranno vantaggi da questa situazione, ma va bene così: ridiamoci sù.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Recessione tra l'8 ed il 10% (previsione della Banca centrale russa) nel '22; tu ridi, ma i cittadini russi probabilmente un pò meno...
> 
> In default non ci andranno di sicuro, li terranno in vita per le palle i Cinesi e qualche altro paese asiatico di contorno. Gli amici di Pechino saranno gli unici che veramente trarranno vantaggi da questa situazione, ma va bene così: ridiamoci sù.


gli unici che traggono vantaggio sono i paesi ambigui tipo la Turchia o appunto i musi gialli come dici.


----------



## ignaxio (20 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Peskov, portavoce Cremlino*
> 
> *"La decisione della Lituania è difatti senza precedenti.
> Vìola ogni regola possibile.
> ...




Sai cos'è altro di illegale? Tirare missili sui palazzi.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Recessione tra l'8 ed il 10% (previsione della Banca centrale russa) nel '22; tu ridi, ma i cittadini russi probabilmente un pò meno...
> 
> In default non ci andranno di sicuro, li terranno in vita per le palle i Cinesi e qualche altro paese asiatico di contorno. Gli amici di Pechino saranno gli unici che veramente trarranno vantaggi da questa situazione, ma va bene così: ridiamoci sù.


Sono d’accordo ma in default non ci vanno e quindi me la rido…


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministro Esteri tedesco:
> 
> "Diamo il benvenuto alla raccomandazione della Commissione sull'Ucraina e la Moldavia, questo è un momento storico e tutti devono domandarsi che cosa succederà se prendiamo le decisioni sbagliate: l'Europa cresce sempre nei momenti difficili e noi siamo a favore anche di lanciare un messaggio a Balcani occidentali, aprendo subito i negoziati di adesione con la Nord Macedonia e l'Albania"*



Detto dal paese che ha fatto due guerre mondiali, eh.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> State facendo il funerale agli USA senza l'oste... Anche questo sarà un secolo americano, Russia e Cina sono spacciate da tempo.
> Al massimo l'India potrebbe combinare qualcosa


A me gli americani sembrano messi parecchio male a livello interno, il divario tra ricchi e poveri è ormai abnorme, le tensioni razziali sempre presenti, democratici e repubblicani che si detestano spinti dalle tv polarizzate. Per me collasseranno su sé stessi entro qualche decennio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Zelensky ai leader occidentali: Abbiamo bisogno di nuove armi potenti per respingere l’offensiva russa.
Poi riferendosi al voto di domani nel Parlamento italiano, ha detto «per favore, sosteneteci». Il presidente ucraino ha sottolineato di essere molto grato al nostro Paese «per la vostra posizione e l’assistenza data a donne e bambini ma potete fare ancora di più». In particolare ha chiesto: “armi, supporto finanziario e ricostruzione del Paese sono i tre elementi che possono fare la differenza”.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ai leader occidentali: Abbiamo bisogno di nuove armi potenti per respingere l’offensiva russa.
> Poi riferendosi al voto di domani nel Parlamento italiano, ha detto «per favore, sosteneteci». Il presidente ucraino ha sottolineato di essere molto grato al nostro Paese «per la vostra posizione e l’assistenza data a donne e bambini ma potete fare ancora di più». In particolare ha chiesto: “armi, supporto finanziario e ricostruzione del Paese sono i tre elementi che possono fare la differenza”.


ricostruzione del paese Italia, giusto?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ricostruzione del paese Italia, giusto?



Certo, con in soldi guadagnati dalla cessione di armi all’Ucraina


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> State facendo il funerale agli USA senza l'oste... Anche questo sarà un secolo americano, *Russia e Cina sono spacciate da tempo*.
> Al massimo l'India potrebbe combinare qualcosa


In base a cosa dici questo? A me la Cina sembra tutto tranne un paese spacciato..


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ai leader occidentali: Abbiamo bisogno di nuove armi potenti per respingere l’offensiva russa.
> Poi riferendosi al voto di domani nel Parlamento italiano, ha detto «per favore, sosteneteci». Il presidente ucraino ha sottolineato di essere molto grato al nostro Paese «per la vostra posizione e l’assistenza data a donne e bambini ma potete fare ancora di più». In particolare ha chiesto: “armi, supporto finanziario e ricostruzione del Paese sono i tre elementi che possono fare la differenza”.



Fatevi dare dai talebani le armi americane lasciate sul suolo afghano e piantatela di assillarci, che non se ne puole più.

Mo' basta con 'sto clown del piccolo schermo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In base a cosa dici questo? A me la Cina sembra tutto tranne un paese spacciato..


Potrei dirtene decine, mi limito a consigliarti di controllare i trend demografici cinesi


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Discorso di Vladimir Putin:
> 
> "Gli Usa pensano di essere l'unico centro del mondo, ma l'era del mondo unipolare è finito, un cambiamento storico che non è reversibile. Poliziotti che agiscono facendo finta di non notare che ci sono altri centri forti nel mondo. Sono invece in atto nell'economia e nella politica internazionale cambiamenti tettonici e rivoluzionari.
> Le sanzioni contro la Russia sono folli e sconsiderate, il loro scopo è schiacciare l'economia della Federazione russa ma non non hanno funzionato. I politici europei hanno già causato con le loro stesse mani seri danni alla propria economia, vedi l'altro tasso di inflazione nella Ue che sta colpendo il suo stesso business. La colpa di questa situazione è nella politica sanzionatoria che ora colpisce la Russia ma potrebbe colpire in futuro qualunque altro Paese".


Guerra che andrà per anni alla fine i famosi blocchi occidentali non hanno fatto nulla.. ed anche oggi la Russia fallirà domani

Intanto l'inflazione corre alle stalle. Occhio il prossimo anno che ora di fatto si sta andando in riserva. Mi aspetto una recessione presto.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Guerra che andrà per anni alla fine i famosi blocchi occidentali non hanno fatto nulla.. ed anche oggi la Russia fallirà domani
> 
> Intanto l'inflazione corre alle stalle. Occhio il prossimo anno che ora di fatto si sta andando in riserva. Mi aspetto una recessione presto.


il prossimo anno ne vedremo delle belle, tra guerra, crisi economica, energetica, alimentare, ambientale (occhio alla new entry siccità),gran ritorno del covid.


----------



## Riccardo88 (20 Giugno 2022)

Le sanzioni che ci sono ora è già tanto che hanno causato un -10% all'economia russa considerando quanto stanno guadagnando grazie a questi prezzi stratosferici di gas e petrolio.
Purtroppo per fare davvero fallire i ruski bisogna fermare l'acquisto del loro gas, altrimenti non falliranno mai, soltanto si impoveriranno.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky ai leader occidentali: Abbiamo bisogno di nuove armi potenti per respingere l’offensiva russa.
> Poi riferendosi al voto di domani nel Parlamento italiano, ha detto «per favore, sosteneteci». Il presidente ucraino ha sottolineato di essere molto grato al nostro Paese «per la vostra posizione e l’assistenza data a donne e bambini ma potete fare ancora di più». In particolare ha chiesto: “armi, supporto finanziario e ricostruzione del Paese sono i tre elementi che possono fare la differenza”.


Spero che per una volta il nostro parlamento faccia la cosa giusta e smetta di foraggiarlo. Ma è utopia..


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Potrei dirtene decine, mi limito a consigliarti di controllare i trend demografici cinesi



Sono 1.4 MLD di persone e stanno (giustamente) limitando la crescita demografica.

Lo trovi un segnale di difficoltà ?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spero che per una volta il nostro parlamento faccia la cosa giusta e smetta di foraggiarlo. Ma è utopia..




In Parlamento faranno a gara per mostrarsi devoti a Zelensky


----------



## ignaxio (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono d’accordo ma in default non ci vanno e quindi me la rido…


Ma vista questa tranquillità perché non investi in bond Russi? Più del 200% annuo al momento.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In Parlamento faranno a gara per mostrarsi devoti a Zelensky


Figurati 
Come sempre


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spero che per una volta il nostro parlamento faccia la cosa giusta e smetta di foraggiarlo. Ma è utopia..


il ciclista americano non lo permetterebbe mai


----------



## Devil man (20 Giugno 2022)

Preferisco 10 Putin ad un Pregliasco


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Ma vista questa tranquillità perché non investi in bond Russi? Più del 200% annuo al momento.


Fai tu. Non mi interessa sinceramente.
Avvertimi quando falliscono eh


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il ciclista americano non lo permetterebbe mai.



Ma no, ora è impegnato a preparare il Tour de France


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il ciclista americano non lo permetterebbe mai


Ma ovvio. Sia mai fare qualcosa di buono per là propria nazione ogni tanto


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2022)

Bisogna smettere con queste idiote sanzioni e tornare a parlare con la Russia. Ormai mi pare chiaro che la strategia "facciamoli fallire" non sta funzionando .. questi hanno tagliato il gas del 60% nel 2023 molte aziende saranno costrette a rallentare la produzione per costi energetici troppo alti.. e via ai licenziamenti.. si rischia davvero la recessione per sto dombass santo dio. Ormai non si tratta nemmeno più dell'Ucraina ma di una regione..


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma no, ora è impegnato a preparare il Tour de France


prendiamolo alla ferrari Bidenotto


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Bisogna smettere con queste idiote sanzioni e tornare a parlare con la Russia. *Ormai mi pare chiaro che la strategia "facciamoli fallire" non sta funzionando .. questi hanno tagliato il gas del 60% nel 2023 molte aziende saranno costrette a rallentare la produzione per costi energetici troppo alti.. e via ai licenziamenti.. si rischia davvero la recessione per sto dombass santo dio. Ormai non si tratta nemmeno più dell'Ucraina ma di una regione..



I padroni non vogliono.


----------



## Swaitak (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna smettere con queste idiote sanzioni e tornare a parlare con la Russia. Ormai mi pare chiaro che la strategia "facciamoli fallire" non sta funzionando .. questi hanno tagliato il gas del 60% nel 2023 molte aziende saranno costrette a rallentare la produzione per costi energetici troppo alti.. e via ai licenziamenti.. si rischia davvero la recessione per sto dombass santo dio. Ormai non si tratta nemmeno più dell'Ucraina ma di una regione..


Immagina se parte la roba di Taiwan, immagina combatterla con le sanzioni alla Cina che praticamente ci ha in pugno in ogni settore..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> prendiamolo alla ferrari Bidenotto



Hai rovinato la foto di una Ferrari, presumo.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Immagina se parte la roba di Taiwan, immagina combatterla con le sanzioni alla Cina che praticamente ci ha in pugno in ogni settore..


Credo e spero che essendo Taiwan lontano a nessuno di noi fregerebbe nulla.

Io credo che sia ora di smetterla con questa caccia alle streghe non possiamo mandare tutto a bannate per una regione russofona tra l'altro.
Adesso è estate è caldo la gente va in vacanza a nessuno frega nulla. Ma se si continua cosi a novembre ci sarà da piangere ed il prossimo anno tra conseguenze di grano bloccato e stop gas russo lo zio putin si fa una risata
Abbiamo sbagliato i calcoli con questa storia delle sanzioni che falliscono..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Zelensky incontra Bonomi, Presidente di Confindustria, a Kiev: anche l’Italia nella ricostruzione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna smettere con queste idiote sanzioni e tornare a parlare con la Russia. Ormai mi pare chiaro che la strategia "facciamoli fallire" non sta funzionando .. questi hanno tagliato il gas del 60% nel 2023 molte aziende saranno costrette a rallentare la produzione per costi energetici troppo alti.. e via ai licenziamenti.. si rischia davvero la recessione per sto dombass santo dio. Ormai non si tratta nemmeno più dell'Ucraina ma di una regione..



Figurati,andranno avanti fino a quando non sarà l'europa la prima a disintegrarsi.
Il tutto per uno come Zelensky.
Ripeto,ci stiamo tagliando le palle per questo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Figurati,andranno avanti fino a quando non sarà l'europa la prima a disintegrarsi.
> Il tutto per uno come Zelensky.
> *Ripeto,ci stiamo tagliando le palle per questo *



No, non possiamo nemmeno dire che ce le stiamo ci stiamo tagliando da soli le p… perché sono altri che ci stanno operando, senza anestesia.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo e spero che essendo Taiwan lontano a nessuno di noi fregerebbe nulla.
> 
> Io credo che sia ora di smetterla con questa caccia alle streghe non possiamo mandare tutto a bannate per una regione russofona tra l'altro.
> Adesso è estate è caldo la gente va in vacanza a nessuno frega nulla. Ma se si continua cosi a novembre ci sarà da piangere ed il prossimo anno tra conseguenze di grano bloccato e stop gas russo lo zio putin si fa una risata
> Abbiamo sbagliato i calcoli con questa storia delle sanzioni che falliscono..


Come era ovvio ci siamo solo castrati per andare dietro alle baggianate nato-americane. Tutte stupidate inutile. È stato bello ma ora è il momento di smetterla. Se la veda l’ucraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, non possiamo nemmeno dire che ce le stiamo ci stiamo tagliando da soli le p… perché sono altri che ci stanno operando, senza anestesia.



Però siamo saliti sul lettino della sala operatoria con le nostre gambe


----------



## Blu71 (20 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però siamo saliti sul lettino della sala operatoria con le nostre gambe



Con la pistola puntata alla schiena


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo e spero che essendo Taiwan lontano a nessuno di noi fregerebbe nulla.
> 
> Io credo che sia ora di smetterla con questa caccia alle streghe non possiamo mandare tutto a bannate per una regione russofona tra l'altro.
> Adesso è estate è caldo la gente va in vacanza a nessuno frega nulla. Ma se si continua cosi a novembre ci sarà da piangere ed il prossimo anno tra conseguenze di grano bloccato e stop gas russo lo zio putin si fa una risata
> Abbiamo sbagliato i calcoli con questa storia delle sanzioni che falliscono..



Io che ho la fortuna di avere un piccolo podere in campagna mi sono già fatto una bella scorta di legna, adesso aspetto che finiscano di trebbiare e arare i campi e liberino gli accessi e poi vado con nuova scorta.

Di questo passo, se i nostri non rinsaviscono eliminando queste sanzioni masochiste (ovvio che Putin se ne sbatte e non rinsavirà ), quest'inverno sopravviveranno solo Artemio e la Mariarosa.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono 1.4 MLD di persone e stanno (giustamente) limitando la crescita demografica.
> 
> Lo trovi un segnale di difficoltà ?


Non esiste da più di 10 anni questa cosa, attualmente in Cina si possono avere fino a 3 figli con sostegno (vero) statale.
Oltre sono 'azzi tui, ma chi fa allegramente 4-5 figli oggi giorno?

Queste modifiche a norme precedentemente adottate sono state approvate perchè esiste un grosso "problema" con le nuove generazioni. Online puoi trovare molte informazioni a riguardo.


----------



## sottoli (21 Giugno 2022)

Vivo all'estero e non guardo la TV, la mia unica fonte di aggiornamento dal mondo è MW 
Non seguo threads sull'ucraina da un paio di mesi....come procede? Ancora non ci hanno nuclearizzato a quanto pare...si stanno ancora menando da quelle parti?


----------



## Milanoide (21 Giugno 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Vivo all'estero e non guardo la TV, la mia unica fonte di aggiornamento dal mondo è MW
> Non seguo threads sull'ucraina da un paio di mesi....come procede? Ancora non ci hanno nuclearizzato a quanto pare...si stanno ancora menando da quelle parti?


L'Ucraina non esiste.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Vivo all'estero e non guardo la TV, la mia unica fonte di aggiornamento dal mondo è MW
> Non seguo threads sull'ucraina da un paio di mesi....come procede? Ancora non ci hanno nuclearizzato a quanto pare...si stanno ancora menando da quelle parti?


Ad est i russi stanno vincendo mentre nel sud (Kherson) la controffensiva Ukraina ha prodotto risultati limitati.


----------



## Albijol (21 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuare a definirlo pazzo può far comodo a chi non vuole vedere la realtà. È un dittatore sanguinario ma, per me, pazzo non lo è non lo è per nulla.
> Se ha iniziato una guerra nel 2022 ha i suoi motivi che non necessariamente devono essere compresi o comprensibili per noi.


Ma il motivo è semplicissimo, arraffare più terra possibile.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non esiste da più di 10 anni questa cosa, attualmente in Cina si possono avere fino a 3 figli con sostegno (vero) statale.
> Oltre sono 'azzi tui, ma chi fa allegramente 4-5 figli oggi giorno?
> 
> Queste modifiche a norme precedentemente adottate sono state approvate perchè esiste un grosso "problema" con le nuove generazioni. Online puoi trovare molte informazioni a riguardo.



Mah, io sapevo che volevano limitare, perché se no effettivamente scoppiano. Ma può darsi benissimo che sono disinformato, eh.


----------

